# Rest day on cycle, necessary?



## iwannabebig (Aug 29, 2015)

Do you guys adjust your rest days when on cycle? Is it even necessary to have a rest day while on cycle, or does it depend on the cycle? Thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

In general, you should just train as you normally would. Though, some like to do SHIC (Short High Intensity Cycles) and combine them with periodised overreaching, i.e. completely overtraining for a few weeks before having a full week off to allow recovery and growth as the cumulative fatigue clears (you'd still need to be on cycle during the recovery week for maximum benefit). This is an option for experienced gear users though.

As you sound inexperienced, I'd recommend the middle-of-the-road option and just doing a standard cycle and training normally


----------



## iwannabebig (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok cheers mate


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You still need rest days but AAS gives you the ability to train harder , recover quicker and do way more than you would normally .


----------



## iwannabebig (Aug 29, 2015)

Is cardio considered a rest day? I'm taking winstrol so if im putting up with the injections I want to get the most out of it.

Yes I know I can drink it, probably will when i get sick of injecting it.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Training 6 days a week is the sweet spot for me. The 7th day I'm itching to get back into it.

I would add your volume/poundages per workout will heavily influence whether or not you'll be able to get away with 7 days a week, without inducing injury somewhere down the road.

If you train lightly and volume per workout is lower then by all means. Age will also be a factor necessary to consider.

Try it for a month, see how you respond and adjust accordingly.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I train hard for an hour 4 times a week IMO of course you need rest days


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I simply listen to my body. If I feel tired I take a day off. If I feel fresh I go.

You can also do active recovery days with some cardio,stretching, foam rolling, etc.


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

For me rest days are as important as training days I always train heavy so even heavier on gear so I need my rest days by Friday I'm done and need 2 days stittng on my Arse chilling recovering and growing.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes of course you need rest. Rest is protein synthesis from food and aas = growth time.

I always take an oral before bed with protein.


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes, even if it's not for ur body, u need it for ur mental and sanity.

Take it from me: I been training in the gym 2.5 hrs min, 6 days a week

Even I get tired of it sometimes and to go 7. Thats just asking to get burnt out man.

The thing about fitness is u have to be very consistent in terms of training and diet, but if ur motivation slows down, so will ur progress. Keep that in mind.

PS: Same for constant diet. Taco bell day is a good day, remember that too.


----------



## Juicyjay (Jul 2, 2015)

Absalutly yes! I train every other day and even on cycle I'll still trained eod even though I was itching like a loon to train every day!!! Lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Yes of course you need rest. Rest is protein synthesis from food and aas = growth time.
> 
> I always take an oral before bed with protein.


i try and get oral in before bed but the mrs isn't having any of it!


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm middle of blast and just had 3 days off

1 hour in the gym is nothing compared to 23 outside

Follow your instincts & listen your body-it's clever than you


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

mrwright said:


> i try and get oral in before bed but the mrs isn't having any of it!


That's a bit tight. Wait until she's asleep. If she wakes, tell her you were reaching across to pull a blanket over her and it slipped in.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> I'm middle of blast and just had 3 days off
> 
> 1 hour in the gym is nothing compared to 23 outside
> 
> Follow your instincts & listen your body-it's clever than you


The body is amazing. It's spends 24hrs a day repairing itself, but it needs some help to fully heal. Plus your muscles are getting all the help and support they need, getting bigger and stronger. Your ligaments and tendons though do not. They are put under more and more stress and need time to heal.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Rest days are still essential for new growth, Steroids as already mentioned just helps recover faster. You still rest to repair the damage/breakdown and build muscle fibre.

Rest!..You can't beat it for gains!


----------

